# Pedigree Pets...



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry if this has been asked a million times, but I can't seem to find all the information on showing online, and figure it'd be better to ask on here 

Basically, after much umming and ahhing, I think I'm going to try Spooks in Ped Pets  Now, how do I go about this?

a) Would he need registering with the GCCF, even though he has no papers? (I guess he will, in order to show). If so, how do I do this?

b) What exactly do they judge? I've read that it's condition, temperament and character- anything else?

c) _How_ do they judge? Is it similar to a vet health check, in that they check ears, eyes, joints etc?

I think that's all I need to ask...for now. Sorry about all the questions


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the friendly side of showing,
Basically no ped pets don't need to be registered with gccf
I will go into more details when I'm on my computer


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ok.. been on gccf and got this for you to read...

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

read the class structure part.. just to make sure you enter the correct open class for your cat....

also when entering your first show.. ask the showmanager if they do a show buddy to help you on the day.

good luck and we hope to see you at a show some day..


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> Welcome to the friendly side of showing,
> Basically no ped pets don't need to be registered with gccf
> I will go into more details when I'm on my computer


Some of us are friendly on the other side!!! :001_unsure:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> ok.. been on gccf and got this for you to read...
> 
> the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Will have a good read, and think about maybe entering one at some point soon


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Try and enter something up this neck of the woods and I'd be more than happy to show you the ropes... If you want me, that is.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Try and enter something up this neck of the woods and I'd be more than happy to show you the ropes... If you want me, that is.


I would love that, and can't think of anyone better! It's a long way to travel, though, especially as I'm not a driver.

I'd like to start somewhere quite local (I'm in Manchester), to get him used to travelling short distances -he wails like a banshee in the car (then again, he is Siamese so what do you expect?). Also, if he really didn't like it, I wouldn't want to be miles away from home, not first time round.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

It seems like AAAAGES away, but I'm thinking Spooks' first show will probably be the Lancashire one in Wigan. Not too far away, and gives me a good amount of time to do my research


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Wigan, Preston/Blackpool, mersyside, Cheshire area, Manchester amongst others
Several show near(ish) to you


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> Wigan, Preston/Blackpool, mersyside, Cheshire area, Manchester amongst others
> Several show near(ish) to you


Yes, there are a few!  Lots are very close together at the beginning of the year, though (Wigan, Preston, Cheshire), so I'll focus on one of them for now. I don't want to enter them all incase he really hates it at the first one!

Hope to see you at a couple of shows in 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

If you do decide on the Lancashire I am always at that show so would be more than happy to help you find your feet


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

In fact, being at your end of the country I will more than likely be at any of the ones you decide to try


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll also be at Lancashire so it looks like you won't be short of a show buddy or two!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Chiantina said:


> Some of us are friendly on the other side!!! :001_unsure:


sadly there is always a minority thats not.. members of the public have been talking to us at shows and have said how rude some of the pedigree owners are..
when you get owners like that.. it can spoil a good day out for a cat lover going to have a look at their cats...

although there are the odd ones in HHP...


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

i showed my siamese boy for the first time this year. The siamese folk were lovely with me, helped me set up, showed me where to find results etc lots of hints and tips. feel free to PM for help with anything ( i struggled with the entry at first, iv mastered it now)


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> sadly there is always a minority thats not.. members of the public have been talking to us at shows and have said how rude some of the pedigree owners are..
> when you get owners like that.. it can spoil a good day out for a cat lover going to have a look at their cats...
> 
> although there are the odd ones in HHP...


Oh there's some proper bitchy folk but they only seem to be bitchy with each other rather than the public! I find it all rather amusing and have a nice group of normal (ish!!) show friends!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> If you do decide on the Lancashire I am always at that show so would be more than happy to help you find your feet





Chiantina said:


> I'll also be at Lancashire so it looks like you won't be short of a show buddy or two!!


Thank you, both! :thumbup: I'll need some help, so I'm glad to hear you'll be on hand to show me the ropes 



munchkinpie said:


> i showed my siamese boy for the first time this year. The siamese folk were lovely with me, helped me set up, showed me where to find results etc lots of hints and tips. feel free to PM for help with anything ( i struggled with the entry at first, iv mastered it now)


Yeah, the entry forms look a bit confusing! I'm sure it's fine once you know what to do, though  Thank you for your help, too


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

And I will more than likely be in the HP section with either a non ped or a pet ped or both lol. Plus I usually run the HP results table on the day too


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I was going to ask about this too! I want to show Leo next year and I have NO IDEA what to do



rcmadd said:


> sadly there is always a minority thats not.. members of the public have been talking to us at shows and have said how rude some of the pedigree owners are..
> when you get owners like that.. it can spoil a good day out for a cat lover going to have a look at their cats...
> 
> although there are the odd ones in HHP...


some lady was quite rude to me, I'm not sure if breeders find this kind of stuff offensive but all I said was (In a very friendly tone, because he was so cute!) "wow, his ears are so big!" With a bit of a laugh. She snapped at me and then it was awkward looking at all the other meezers and orientals


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's a compliment for siamese. i wouldn't have taken offence. ignore them!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Biawhiska said:


> that's a compliment for siamese. i wouldn't have taken offence. ignore them!


Yeah, from what I've seen the bigger the ears the better, in terms of showing. What an over-sensitive woman 

Leo would do so well, Ingrid, he's such a gorgeous boy! :001_wub: Would you be entering him as a ped pet, do you think, or have him judged by standards of points in the Birman section?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> I was going to ask about this too! I want to show Leo next year and I have NO IDEA what to do
> 
> some lady was quite rude to me, I'm not sure if breeders find this kind of stuff offensive but all I said was (In a very friendly tone, because he was so cute!) "wow, his ears are so big!" With a bit of a laugh. She snapped at me and then it was awkward looking at all the other meezers and orientals


This is what makes me unsure about whether I want to take Gracie to a show!! I would not enjoy people being rude and snappy, as I know that can happen at shows  I'm sure the cats don't enjoy it if people are arguing around them, either! 

Gracie would probably be very small compared with other Brits but she has gorgeous eyes and will probably have grown somewhat by March next year (the SBSHCC show!) I still hope to go and have a look round at the show, but maybe won't take Gracie this time. I might just get more of a feel for the show environment and then maybe take her the year after, or to a show later in 2013?


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

SBSHCC show is a lovely, friendly show. I show a PedPet and I had the pleasure of stewarding at this show in March. I would recommend it if you fancy coming along, have a chat with some breeders/exhibitors, get your confidence up a bit


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Wendy1969 said:


> SBSHCC show is a lovely, friendly show. I show a PedPet and I had the pleasure of stewarding at this show in March. I would recommend it if you fancy coming along, have a chat with some breeders/exhibitors, get your confidence up a bit


Great to hear  Thanks I am really hoping to be there! I'm already a member of the Southern British Shorthair Cat Club - (and the show is just a few days before my birthday, too!) 

Gracie can be a bit shy and might find it a bit overwhelming at first, but I think she would be fine once she got used to it, she's very laid back and enjoys her cuddles!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> sadly there is always a minority thats not.. members of the public have been talking to us at shows and have said how rude some of the pedigree owners are..
> when you get owners like that.. it can spoil a good day out for a cat lover going to have a look at their cats...
> 
> although there are the odd ones in HHP...


The first show I visited was the Manchester one and spoke to 2 ladies who were very friendly and then had a chat with a lady showing BSH who was also friendly, at the supreme I also had a chat when viewing their cats. I have to say any contact I have had at the show were very positive.

I was even surprised at the supreme how magnaminous owners were when their cat was beaten by their words "a better cat".


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Yeah, from what I've seen the bigger the ears the better, in terms of showing.
> ...


Got to be set correctly as well...


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

2 previous reports, this may help with what they are looking for in siamese. 

A young boy of good type, he has a large, slightly pinched wedge head, wide top and large well set ears, almost straight profile, flat chin and level bite, very expressive, bright, deep blue oriental eyes, large strong body, long legs and oval feet, long tapering tail. Very very dark seal points and some warm shading on his creamy fawn body, still good contrast, short fine coat. Such a dear boy, well presented in excellent condition.
A large strong young seal point neuter of good type with a medium wedge head, small pinch and very good topline. Profile with rise between eyes, good bite and chin. Expressive oriental eyes of deep brilliant blue. Large flared well set ears. Long heavy body, long strong legs, tail of length to balance. Short fine coat with heavy shading, but in a warm tone, and dark seal points


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Yeah, from what I've seen the bigger the ears the better, in terms of showing. What an over-sensitive woman
> 
> Leo would do so well, Ingrid, he's such a gorgeous boy! :001_wub: Would you be entering him as a ped pet, do you think, or have him judged by standards of points in the Birman section?


He would be in ped pet because his socks aren't quite right, and I think showing with all of those other breeders turns me off a bit


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

I am debating whether to enter Hattie in a show at some point next year when she has settled in here. I will go along to the show at the Rivermead Leisure Centre in Reading in January to have a look a round and hopefully I will be able to ask some people some information. Unfortunately in all animal showing there are people who are unfriendly. I remember when I used to show Guinea Pigs there was one person who would talk to the judges and make comments about the guinea pigs and not very nice ones. You are not meant to talk to the judges as that is against the rules but nobody said anything.


----------

